# 15-month old rescue and toileting expectations



## Pelasgia (Jul 30, 2012)

I adopted a terrier/tazi mix five weeks ago. When I picked him up-- from a vet, no less, I was told he had a clean bill of health, but he had kennel cough, skin fungus and, it turned out, worms. We live in a city and have no garden. I took him out every two hours or so for the first few weeks to do his business. All diarrhea. Took him to a new vet. She tested for distemper and amoebic dysentery and both came back negative. I had been feeding him what the rescue people insisted I give him (organics brand kibble, yogurt, rice and chicken)....after a month of 9 walks a day, I suggested to the vet that I try a simple, high quality dog food for puppies....and his stools firmed up within hours.

That said, I am not sure how to proceed. When he had diarrhea I really could not pay attention to anything but that. Now I am trying to go for 3-4 hours between trips out. It's almost working-- but almost every day he either pees or defecates somewhere in the house. Usually in front of the door but this evening in my daughter's bedroom.

Our house is four stories high and we spend most of our time on the top floor. How can I get him to let me know he needs to go out? I am very happy to take him out.

I have a proper crate, but right now it is so hot and humid here I can't imagine sticking him in it for "crate training"...but is that what I've got to do?

I'd appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks


----------

